# "Branded" Bearing Press vs DIY Threaded Rod



## tuvok (Jun 22, 2008)

While looking into bearing presses it seems the less expensive ones referenced in this forum, such as the Wheels Manufacturing Economy Bearing Press, or the Rapid Racer Bearing Press, seem to be nothing more than a threaded rod and handles with the drifts/adapters sold separately.

Is there an advantage to getting the "branded" rod and handles? It seems that you could simply get the adapters and use them on a DIY threaded rod with bolts and washers. What am I missing?


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have never had a problem with homemade presses. The drift is the most important part but even then as long as your not hamfisted it shouldn't be an issue. Only actual press I own is for my king hubs and homemade for everything else.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

What are you trying to achieve and how much do you want to spend? If the goal is to press just one bearing into a hole then rig something up but if you want repeatability over many operations then purchase something that is designed to last. Most small bearing presses use Acme threaded rod which is specifically designed to take the loads required to press in bearings. Regular 3/8 threaded rod will strip under repeated loads.


----------



## tuvok (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the insight guys.



mtnbiker4life said:


> What are you trying to achieve and how much do you want to spend?


Right now I'm just planning ahead for when I eventually have to replace hub (MTB252) and suspension (2014 Trance) bearings.

Want to spend as little as possible while not leaving too much to chance. It seemed like the press was a 'nice to have' while the drifts were more crucial to success. Did not consider the effect that thread type on the rod would have on longevity though (actually did not consider thread type at all, didn't even realize there was a difference).


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

If you do go diy... Get the finest thread you can. Seems to help keep bearings more even/level when going in.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

It really depends on how often you are going to use it. 

I pro bearing press is easier to use and does work better but they're not cheap so kinda hard to justify for occasional use. If you take your time with a DIY threaded rod effort it'll get the job done.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

The last post is really true. 

I service bikes for other people and I'd rather do things fast and easy rather than messing around with unwieldy solutions. I dont particularly enjoy trying to tighten the press, center the bearing and using two wrenches all at the same time. I've done it a million times, but I'd rather use a purpose made tool 

If you have to do it once for a few bearings, why spend a 100 bucks a tool. Just get the threaded rod and a few washer for about 10 bucks.


----------



## tuvok (Jun 22, 2008)

Was at local home warehouse store and came across a flat jawed vice (it probably have a real name to describe it) like this:
Shop IRWIN 6.5-in Vise at Lowes.com

I noticed you can take it apart which might make it possible to press in hub bearings on a completed wheel (again with the correct drifts). Is this a viable hack?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

tuvok said:


> Is this a viable hack?


Maybe, but with the right drifts you can put the bearings into a hub with a hammer!


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

i bought this one from BOCA for $39 and it works great. i can't imagine it would be as durable as the more expensive (all metal) kits for hard use but for my couple times a year use its more than paid for itself especially vs getting the lbs to do it.

#BIKE BUT-001 BEARING INSTALLER Tools


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

honkonbobo said:


> i bought this one from BOCA for $39 and it works great. i can't imagine it would be as durable as the more expensive (all metal) kits for hard use but for my couple times a year use its more than paid for itself especially vs getting the lbs to do it.
> 
> #BIKE BUT-001 BEARING INSTALLER Tools


I bought that on sale for like 15 bucks. After a year, I've drilled out the drifts and adapted it for this.

Amazon.com : Wheels Manufacturing Economy Bearing Press : Cycling Bearing Press : Sports & Outdoors

It's now a pretty sweet tool and I don't have to monkey around with an allen and an open wrench to press in bearings. The plastic drifts are also a plus in my opinion. They are gentler on parts when you get a little heavy handed after the 4th beer 

BTW, on a budget, a hardy C-Clamp and some scrap wood presses in bearings pretty good.


----------



## tuvok (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome, these options look pretty good, especially the Boca hack which seems like a good way to get a pretty efficient set-up.


----------

